# Crazy industrial estate



## Mikeymutt (Jun 29, 2014)

This was the third and final visit of the day in Suffolk.brantham industrial estate.aint got any history on this place.i just know it was a mess with stuff everywhere,and it also looked like there had been fires in a few of the buildings.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jun 29, 2014)

defo seen better days but a great set of pics!


----------



## roomthreeonefive (Jun 29, 2014)

just googled this place, its HUGE, great posting


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 29, 2014)

Your right it is a mess but still you got some great shots and the graffiti aint bad.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Onmyown (Jun 29, 2014)

Great little mooch that, graffiti, interesting things to take pics of, part of the site looks like a cannabis farm,Ha! Thanks for sharing


----------



## The Wombat (Jun 29, 2014)

That looks interesting
excellent photos too


----------



## Whiteknight841 (Jun 30, 2014)

Liking the foliage growing everywhere! Interesting place, thank you!


----------



## Zedstar (Jun 30, 2014)

This place has just moved up the to do list...
Great shots bud as usual


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 30, 2014)

Nice one, there's still some lovely light in there! 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Silent Hill (Jun 30, 2014)

Nothing here that a quick tidy up wont cure 

Love it


----------



## Potter (Jul 2, 2014)

Looks massive. Wonder what it all was. Love that old phone.


----------



## Jaykay998 (Jul 2, 2014)

Looks awesome, think I'll have to do some research and go take a look


----------



## Jodee1kenobi (Jul 3, 2014)

Wow what a place? Great photos. I love the old phone dial!


----------



## Judderman62 (Jul 4, 2014)

looks a big lace with some reasonable graf too


----------



## Old No.13 (Jul 8, 2014)

Proper fukt, like it a lot!! Nice one.


----------



## Hitcher (Jul 8, 2014)

Well proper fooked that but i do like it....


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jul 9, 2014)

Liked this alot. Esp that big robot graffiti! Nice images mate


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Jul 9, 2014)

From the numbers on the phone, it's been empty for a very long time! Looks a fab explore, thanks for sharing. Plenty of pikey pilfering to be done there, plenty has already been done already, no doubt!


----------

